
Targeted Apoptosis of Senescent Cells Restores Tissue Homeostasis - mrfusion
http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(17)30246-5
======
DrScump
BBC article posted earlier, and discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13944013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13944013)

